

Massive Five-Year Hack Infiltrates U.S. Govt., UN, IOC - boh
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390344,00.asp

======
JoachimSchipper
This is the same story as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840062> (which
has lots of points and comments), is it not?

